# Cover your fuses!!!!



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

I gave the engine bay a clean yesterday. Never had a problem before.

I stupidly shoved a bit of cling film over the fuse box (instead of wrapping it and sealing it with an elastic band as normal).....

My indicators dont work. My hazard lights keep flashing. The windscreen wipers dont work. The window water spray starts and stop at random!!

I _HOPE_ it will all dry out. A big bill if it doesnt.

So there you go, *make sure you cover all your electrics *


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Take all the fuses out and get a hair dryer going.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Already done that today. I also gave them a squirt of WD40 as well (to repel the water)

Things seem to be coming back to normal.....but start and stop at random.

I had a look at the fusebox and it appears to be missing the rubber seal.

I'm going to leave it alone for a few days and use the van instead.

Everything seems to revolve around fuse 41 (Merc CLK) I've took that fuse out as I dont want it to flatten the battery or burst into flames!

I feel so stupid. Such a basic error.


----------



## Josho (Aug 11, 2008)

When I do my mums car I spray water directly at the fuse box cover, so the water hits it and bounces back, I just don't spray around the fuse box so it doesn't splash in the sides.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Just a quick update -

I blew the SAM Unit....*£181.96 +VAT* from the main stealer.

Frantically scouring eBay for a second hand unit.

Cant stress it enough guys - *Cover. Your. Fuses. Every. Time.*

Dont get lazy and think it will be OK. It might just cost me 200 nicker all for the sake of walking back into the house for a plastic bag and an elastic band.

Totally gutted


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

best thing to dry out wet electrics is disconnect them and spray on neat IPA then use compressed air or a hairdryer. those signal aquisition modules are overly delicate crap, much like the rest of merc electrics I'm afraid. Depending on the car you might need to get the replacement coded in using STAR


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Techgeek said:


> best thing to dry out wet electrics is disconnect them and spray on neat IPA then use compressed air or a hairdryer. those signal aquisition modules are overly delicate crap, much like the rest of merc electrics I'm afraid. Depending on the car you might need to get the replacement coded in using STAR


Local Merc breakers yard had my SAM unit. It didnt need STAR.

All sorted for the princely sum of £30 

I wont be making that mistake again!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That could have been a very very expensive mistake, glad to see it worked out O.K though


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Glad to see your vehicle OK now. :thumb:

thanks a lot for sharing your experience. 

i rarely do cover the fuse, alternator and the like when cleaning my car's engine.
Defo, i will do it now :driver:


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

What is the sam unit?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

uruk hai said:


> glad to see it worked out O.K though


+1 :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

a lad at work did this on one of the trucks the other day, pressure washed the fuse box itself lol. 1200quid later.......


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Damien89 said:


> What is the sam unit?


Signal Aquisition Module. it converts analouge and simplex digital inputs and outputs into canbus data. there are often more than one. they take sensor inputs and put the data on the canbus and look at output commands on the canbus and actuate the outputs by controlling lights etc.
If you fart in the wrong tone of voice they can go fautly, or if you use jumpleads on a merc sam will introduce you to his friend bill....
I know of one jumpstart that cost £800 after it took out 2 sams and the instrument cluster, even though the jumpstart procedure was followed to the letter. very poor design.


----------



## jvd45 (Oct 15, 2011)

sorry to dig up an old post but I've recently gotten into detailing my CLS. Any areas to avoid?? Same SAM / canbus minefield so am cautiously awaiting advice from members whove done this before on a merc ... any help appreciated... cheers mate


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Cover up well everything electrical - and don't place a pressure washer direct in the engine - clean using degreaser - APC -brushes & MF's the rinse using a hose on small spray or sprinkle 

Just don't go mad throwing water across then engine.


----------



## jvd45 (Oct 15, 2011)

Cheers Bouncer mate, will deffo use common sense and have read extensively on do's and don'ts incl. running engine while detailng. May in fact try bilberry (as seen on a recent e36 engine detial) or Surfex if that doesnt work, agitate and sprinkle / wipe off.

I was wondering if it was too much of an ask to have someone post a *pic of a merc engine and areas to avoid *like one for a bmw I've seen on one of the threads here.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumb:

Just another tip :

If your spraying degreaser over the engine, try to make sure you place a bit of wet mild shampoo mixed over the front wings. - This helps stop the degreaser from staining on the front wings.

what engine pic are you after ? I've got an AMG so it's mostly one big engine cover lol - most mercs just be aware of electrical sections to top left and right of engine at top of wings & cover any open fuses etc


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Never felt the need to pressure wash my engine, a variety of brushes and cleaners is far safer.


----------



## jvd45 (Oct 15, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Just another tip :
> 
> ...


thanks bouncer! I envy you. mines a v6 diesel but with factory amg option... in this spec the true AMGS were less asking price but a PITA to insure... don't even get me started on that rant!!!... bottom line need deeper pockets than mine to run a cls55 or cls63.

I see what you mean about engine cover and left and right regions. Indeed there is a seperate rubber seal 3/4 way up the engine bay seemingly coralling the areas you say to avoid so fairly self evident that there are electrics there that dont like water. Covering with bag taped down and doing all removable bits off car rather than in situ is a precaution I'll also be tking... just dont want to end up contributing to the stealers christmas fund with sam replacements... many thanks once again mate for the sound advice... pls feel free to share more tips:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Never felt the need to pressure wash my engine, a variety of brushes and cleaners is far safer.


It's not anywhere near as effective though on some engines. Providing you take the necessary precautions pressure washing engines is perfectly safe


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Ive never pressure washed an engine. I always get good results with G101 and highstyle.


----------

